# Deck Lid Molding Kit for 69 GTO



## David Cox (Dec 31, 2020)

Hello folks,

My 69 GTO did not come with the trunk moldings so I ordered a set of them from Ames. As you will see in the attached photos, I will need to trim each piece before I fasten them to the trunk and the rear quarter panel. How does the curved and straight piece meet in the corner? Could someone send me a photo of the trim on their trunk (and rear quarter panel) so that I can see the finished product when installed?

Thank you
David from Canada


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

what the #$%^&

fairly sure that the smalls on the trunk lid tuck in behind the long trim

as for the quarter panel ,,,trims ... hmmmm 

did your car get the 1/4s replaced ???

I have a quarterrepro trim at the other garage and Im going there tonite
I remember laying it over an original and I saw very little diff

I will update later

welcome!!!

bummer you have to pull your bumper off ...


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)

Here is one photo I have right now, I'll go out to the garage later today and take closer ones.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

IIRC not all 69 GTOS had the molding. 

Take a look at the last page of Roger1's convertible build for close up photos









My '69 GTO Convertible Body-off Restoration Thread


I installed the inner fenders and battery tray yesterday. Not a fun job installing the staples for the rubber splash shields. No it's not, but looking better every day (y)




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Knock knock
so I pulled out my spare trims for the trunk and rear quarter panels last night and measured 69 convertible rear quarter panel repair panel and also measured couple of factory quarter panel chromes strips.

I also took a picture of the outer trunk lid trims and it sure looks like they took in behind the long center strip sorry but I did not measure my original trunk edge strips I did bring them home and can measure those two if you need the measurement of them


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## David Cox (Dec 31, 2020)

Sanders Speed said:


> View attachment 151343
> 
> View attachment 151341
> 
> ...


Thank you for the photos. Would you mind emailing that top photo above so that I can zoom in and see how the curved piece and straight piece mesh together in the photo. My email is [email protected]. Thanks again, David


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

curved piece has its lower edge flattened and it tucks behind
the center trim ...

you can see the dirty areas in my picture ,,


----------



## hffdydfh (4 mo ago)

My 69 GTO didn't accompany the storage compartment moldings so I requested a bunch of them from Ames. As you will find in the connected photographs, I should manage each piece before I secure them to the storage compartment and the back quarter board. How does the bended and straight piece meet in the corner? Might somebody at any point send me a photograph of the trim on their trunk (and back quarter board) so I can see the completed item when introduced?


----------

